# [Solved] Updated kernel, can't log in with slim

## miscsubbin

During a big portage update (emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world), apparently there was an update for gentoo-sources, and it got emerged. I realized this happened when the Nvidia drivers wouldn't install. So I rebooted and now slim throws an error: "Failed to execute login command". So from there I tried to "startx" and I see this error:

```
awesome: error while loading shared libraries: libxcb-util.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

So I'm sure some other things also broke, but I haven't really been able to check around yet as I am stuck at the terminal. What can I do to fix this problem? Is there anything else I should do after that to make sure everything is working after a kernel update?Last edited by miscsubbin on Wed Jul 11, 2012 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

That error message indicates you did not run revdep-rebuild.  Do so now.

You must always rebuild out-of-tree modules after a kernel update.  This is enforced so that you do not get spurious kernel misbehavior due to otherwise-undetected ABI changes.

----------

## miscsubbin

Thanks, that fixed some stuff. However, after I ran my update again, it re-emerged the old kernel, and now it won't let me install nvidia-drivers. Here's the output:

```
sudo emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 9) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.59.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...       [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.2.12-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.59.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/work ...

 * Converting /kernel/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ... [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j5 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64 ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3899:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2802:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64 ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.2.12-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3899:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2802:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.59/work/'
```

I honestly don't want the new kernel update that much, I was doing fine with the old version, but I would like to be able to install the new drivers. Thanks.

----------

## Tony0945

Sounds like the symlink wasn't updated. What does "ls -l /usr/src" show the /usr/src/linux pointing too?

After this big update on my system I noticed that genkernel no longers updates grub and I had to edit /boot/grub/grub.conf manually.

Make sure the symlink points to the latest kernel and grub is updated.

Two useful utilities I have written on my system are /usr/local/bin/remakernel

```
#! /bin/bash

zcat /proc/config.gz >/root/config.now

genkernel --menuconfig --kernel-config=/root/config.now all

```

and /usr/local/bin/rebuildX

```
emerge -1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

```

Use remakekernel when a new kernel version is emerged and rebuildX when xorg-server changes (as I just did).

It never hurts (other than wasting time) to run both.

----------

## miscsubbin

Not sure what this means, but:

```
total 12

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   19 Jul  1 16:24 linux -> linux-3.2.12-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Jul  1 16:24 linux-3.2.12-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 Jul  1 15:03 linux-3.3.8-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 May 13 06:33 rpm

```

I really don't know what symlinks point to what, and I don't know how to read that.

Will that remakernel script keep my old kernel settings?

----------

## krinn

 *miscsubbin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   19 Jul  1 16:24 linux -> linux-3.2.12-gentoo
> 
> ...

 

the -> means it's a symlink

who point to who is just, left is symlink to right, so in your case

linux is symlink to linux-3.2.12-gentoo

And i suppose as it doesn't work, and you speak about an "old" kernel, that your old kernel is so 3.2.12 while the "new" working one is 3.3.8

Move out your symlink to your "new kernel".

```
eselect kernel list
```

and pickup the 3.3.8 choice or read ln manpage

----------

## miscsubbin

```
matt@matt-PC ~ $ sudo eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.2.12-gentoo *

  [2]   linux-3.3.8-gentoo

matt@matt-PC ~ $ sudo eselect set 2      

!!! Error: Can't load module set

exiting

```

Is there a something I should run beforhand so I don't get this error?

Also, thanks everyone for the help so far!

EDIT: Forgot to run:

```
eselect env update
```

Now I'll try to install the drivers again.

----------

## miscsubbin

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> Sounds like the symlink wasn't updated. What does "ls -l /usr/src" show the /usr/src/linux pointing too?
> 
> After this big update on my system I noticed that genkernel no longers updates grub and I had to edit /boot/grub/grub.conf manually.
> 
> Make sure the symlink points to the latest kernel and grub is updated.
> ...

 

I created the first file, but when I run it says permission denied, and when I use sudo, it says command not found. I tried running the commands individually, but I got a permission denied on zcat, even with root.

EDIT: From root:

```
matt-PC matt # remakernel

bash: /usr/local/bin/remakernel: Permission denied

```

So I really don't know how that's possible.Last edited by miscsubbin on Mon Jul 02, 2012 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WorBlux

 *miscsubbin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> matt@matt-PC ~ $ sudo eselect kernel list
> 
> ...

 

should be 

```
matt@matt-PC ~ $ sudo eselect kernel set 2    
```

The little mistakes in computing are more frustrating than the big ones.

----------

## Tony0945

OK, Matt, sorry for the confusion.

First, login as root or su into root instead of sudo. You are going to do a series of system things, so root login is appropriate. If you su, don't forget to run

```
source /etc/profile
```

 to keep the path updated. You shouldn't have to, but for some reason on my system you do and it does not harm if you don't need it.

Next run the following to set permissions

```
chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/remakekernel
```

 This will make the program executable by anyone but there is no harm if no one else uses the system.

Kernels made from genkernel enable a kernel flag (I forget which one) that puts the current configuration into /proc/config.gz. To make sure your kernel does, run 

```
ls /proc/config.gz
```

  If the file doesn't exist, this won't work.

The script should run and 'make oldconfig' as that is the default in /etc/genkernel.conf. The menuconfig screen should next come up so you can make any kernel changes you want. Just exit for a kernel update and let it run.

P.S. The rebuildX script needs package portage-utils to provide qlist. Just 

```
emerge portage-utils
```

Finally, don't let the command line scare you. Get a book like http://www.amazon.com/Running-Linux-Matthias-Kalle-Dalheimer/dp/0596007604/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341194976&sr=8-1&keywords=running+linux  A used copy of an older edition will do fine to get an introduction. You won't need it all, but it's good to get an idea how it's done.

----------

## miscsubbin

Thanks a lot for the responses so far. I actually think a friend of mine owns that book. I'll have to borrow it from him.

When I tried genkernel again after setting permissions (I though root always had permissions, so I guess that's where my confusion was) and I got an error. I haven't gotten a chance to look at it yet as I've been up for awhile trying to install fonts, but I'll look at it later. In the meantime, I thought I might as well post it here, so at the very least I won't have to compile to kernel again to see the error.

```
matt-PC matt # remakernel

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p1

* Running with options: --menuconfig --kernel-config=/root/config.now all

* Linux Kernel 3.3.8-gentoo for x86_64...

* kernel: Using config from /root/config.now

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 3.3.8-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 3.3.8-gentoo modules...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.3.8-gentoo

* e2fsprogs: >> Applying patches...

*           - e2fsprogs-1.41.12-getpagesize.patch

* e2fsprogs: >> Configuring...

* e2fsprogs: >> Compiling...

* blkid: >> Copying to cache...

* busybox: >> Applying patches...

*           - 1.18.1-openvt.diff

*           - busybox-1.19.3-mdstart.patch

*           - busybox-1.7.4-signal-hack.patch

* busybox: >> Configuring...

* busybox: >> Compiling...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

RCU CPU stall timeout in seconds (RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT) [60] 60

Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] n

Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] n

CPU notifier error injection module (CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function 'yylex1':

scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      fs/compat_binfmt_elf.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x16.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o

  CC      fs/mbcache.o

drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.c:512:6: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

--

  CC [M]  drivers/block/cciss.o

  CC [M]  drivers/block/aoe/aoeblk.o

  CC [M]  drivers/block/aoe/aoechr.o

  CC [M]  drivers/block/aoe/aoecmd.o

drivers/block/cciss.c: In function 'dev_show_unique_id':

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[0]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[1]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[2]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[3]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[4]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[5]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[6]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[7]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[8]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[9]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[10]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[11]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[12]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[13]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[14]' may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: 'sn[15]' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  LD [M]  net/8021q/8021q.o

  CC [M]  net/9p/mod.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/raid10.o

  CC [M]  net/9p/client.o

drivers/md/raid10.c: In function 'read_balance':

drivers/md/raid10.c:638:18: warning: 'rdev' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/bus-osm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

  CC [M]  net/bridge/br_fdb.o

In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:0:

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function 'i2o_cfg_passthru':

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:881:19: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:936:10: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/amd8111e.o

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_ULOG.o

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/arp_tables.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.o

drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c: In function 'nmclan_config':

drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c:626:3: warning: 'pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq' is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_tx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_rx.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.o

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c: In function 'libipw_wx_set_encodeext':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c:526:21: warning: unused variable 'dev'

--

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/b43_pci_bridge.o

  LD [M]  drivers/ssb/ssb.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iscsi_boot_sysfs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

  CC [M]  drivers/thermal/thermal_sys.o

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:72:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_expander.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_mem.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_sli.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_scsi_host.o

drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_scsi_host.c: In function 'sas_scsi_task_done':

drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_scsi_host.c:117:3: warning: case value '2' not in enumerated type 'enum exec_status'

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_task.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_ata.o

drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_ata.c: In function 'sas_to_ata_err':

drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_ata.c:80:3: warning: case value '2' not in enumerated type 'enum exec_status'

--

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

--

checking size of int... 4

checking size of long... 8

checking size of long long... 8

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

asm_types.c: In function 'main':

asm_types.c:16:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:25:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:34:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:43:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:53:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:62:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:72:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:81:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

--

   CC probe.c

   CC read.c

   CC resolve.c

   CC save.c

save.c: In function 'blkid_flush_cache':

save.c:147:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'link', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

   CC unused.c

   CC e2freefrag.o

   CC filefrag.c

   LD debugfs

../lib/libss.a(get_readline.o): In function `ss_get_readline':

/var/tmp/genkernel/31594.8333.13004.22308/e2fsprogs-1.42/lib/ss/get_readline.c:70: warning: Using 'dlopen' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_group':

/var/tmp/genkernel/31594.8333.13004.22308/e2fsprogs-1.42/lib/e2p/ls.c:44: warning: Using 'getgrgid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_user':

/var/tmp/genkernel/31594.8333.13004.22308/e2fsprogs-1.42/lib/e2p/ls.c:32: warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

--

   CC badblocks.c

   LD badblocks

   CC tune2fs.c

   LD tune2fs

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_group':

/var/tmp/genkernel/31594.8333.13004.22308/e2fsprogs-1.42/lib/e2p/ls.c:44: warning: Using 'getgrgid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

tune2fs.o: In function `parse_tune2fs_options':

/var/tmp/genkernel/31594.8333.13004.22308/e2fsprogs-1.42/misc/tune2fs.c:916: warning: Using 'getgrnam' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

/var/tmp/genkernel/31594.8333.13004.22308/e2fsprogs-1.42/misc/tune2fs.c:1046: warning: Using 'getpwnam' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_user':

/var/tmp/genkernel/31594.8333.13004.22308/e2fsprogs-1.42/lib/e2p/ls.c:32: warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

   CC dumpe2fs.c

   LD dumpe2fs

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_group':

/var/tmp/genkernel/31594.8333.13004.22308/e2fsprogs-1.42/lib/e2p/ls.c:44: warning: Using 'getgrgid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_user':

/var/tmp/genkernel/31594.8333.13004.22308/e2fsprogs-1.42/lib/e2p/ls.c:32: warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

--

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  GEN     include/applets.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

scripts/basic/split-include.c: In function 'main':

scripts/basic/split-include.c:134:11: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  GEN     libbb/Config.in

  GEN     shell/Kbuild

  GEN     shell/Config.in

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:354:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:106:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function 'show_textbox':

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:839:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function 'exec_conf':

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:473:6: warning: ignoring return value of 'pipe', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1083:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function 'conf_write':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:492:13: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:494:14: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

Additional CFLAGS (EXTRA_CFLAGS) [] 

*

* Debugging Options

*

Build BusyBox with extra Debugging symbols (DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

Abort compilation on any warning (WERROR) [N/y/?] n

--

  Tab completion (FEATURE_TAB_COMPLETION) [Y/n/?] y

    Username completion (FEATURE_USERNAME_COMPLETION) [N/y/?] n

  Fancy shell prompts (FEATURE_EDITING_FANCY_PROMPT) [N/y/?] n

  Query cursor position from terminal (FEATURE_EDITING_ASK_TERMINAL) [N/y/?] n

Non-POSIX, but safer, copying to special nodes (FEATURE_NON_POSIX_CP) [Y/n/?] y

Give more precise messages when copy fails (cp, mv etc) (FEATURE_VERBOSE_CP_MESSAGE) [N/y/?] n

Copy buffer size, in kilobytes (FEATURE_COPYBUF_KB) [4] 4

Skip rootfs in mount table (FEATURE_SKIP_ROOTFS) [Y/n/?] y

Use clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC) syscall (MONOTONIC_SYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

Use ioctl names rather than hex values in error messages (IOCTL_HEX2STR_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

--

bbconfig (BBCONFIG) [N/y/?] n

beep (BEEP) [Y/n/?] y

  default frequency (FEATURE_BEEP_FREQ) [4000] 4000

  default length (FEATURE_BEEP_LENGTH_MS) [30] 30

chat (CHAT) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable NOFAIL expect strings (FEATURE_CHAT_NOFAIL) [Y/n/?] y

--

* busybox: >> Compiling...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

applets/usage.c: In function 'main':

applets/usage.c:52:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

  HOSTCC  applets/applet_tables

applets/applet_tables.c: In function 'main':

applets/applet_tables.c:151:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  GEN     include/applet_tables.h

  HOSTCC  applets/usage_pod

applets/usage_pod.c: In function 'main':

applets/usage_pod.c:74:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  LD      archival/libarchive/built-in.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_align.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.o

  CC      archival/bzip2.o

archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c: In function 'data_extract_all':

archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c:176:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'chown', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      archival/libarchive/filter_accept_reject_list.o

  CC      console-tools/clear.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/find_list_entry.o

  CC      console-tools/dumpkmap.o

console-tools/dumpkmap.c: In function 'dumpkmap_main':

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:50:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:59:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:72:11: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.o

  CC      console-tools/fgconsole.o

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c: In function 'get_header_tar':

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:282:34: warning: array subscript is above array bounds

--

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar_bz2.o

  CC      console-tools/loadfont.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar_gz.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar_lzma.o

console-tools/loadfont.c: In function 'setfont_main':

console-tools/loadfont.c:404:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'chdir', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/loadfont.c:422:10: warning: ignoring return value of 'chdir', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      coreutils/false.o

  CC      coreutils/fsync.o

  CC      editors/sed.o

  CC      coreutils/head.o

editors/sed.c: In function 'sed_main':

editors/sed.c:1458:10: warning: ignoring return value of 'fchown', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      coreutils/readlink.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  CC      init/bootchartd.o

  CC      coreutils/rm.o

init/bootchartd.c: In function 'finalize':

init/bootchartd.c:310:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'system', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  AR      libpwdgrp/lib.a

  LD      loginutils/built-in.o

  CC      libbb/crc32.o

  CC      loginutils/chpasswd.o

loginutils/chpasswd.c: In function 'chpasswd_main':

loginutils/chpasswd.c:40:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      libbb/create_icmp6_socket.o

  AR      loginutils/lib.a

  CC      libbb/create_icmp_socket.o

  CC      libbb/default_error_retval.o

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c: In function 'create_icmp_socket':

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:28:4: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:29:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      libbb/device_open.o

  LD      mailutils/built-in.o

  CC      mailutils/mail.o

  CC      libbb/dump.o

mailutils/mail.c: In function 'encode_base64':

mailutils/mail.c:159:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

libbb/dump.c: In function 'display':

libbb/dump.c:613:8: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/dump.c:663:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      mailutils/makemime.o

mailutils/makemime.c: In function 'makemime_main':

mailutils/makemime.c:175:10: warning: ignoring return value of 'freopen', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      mailutils/reformime.o

  CC      libbb/fclose_nonstdin.o

  CC      mailutils/sendmail.o

  CC      libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.o

libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c: In function 'fflush_stdout_and_exit':

libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c:19:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      libbb/human_readable.o

  CC      miscutils/makedevs.o

  CC      miscutils/man.o

  CC      libbb/inet_common.o

miscutils/man.c: In function 'run_pipe':

miscutils/man.c:122:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'system', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/info_msg.o

  CC      miscutils/microcom.o

  CC      libbb/inode_hash.o

miscutils/microcom.c: In function 'microcom_main':

miscutils/microcom.c:152:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      networking/ftpd.o

  CC      libbb/perror_nomsg.o

  CC      libbb/perror_nomsg_and_die.o

  CC      libbb/pidfile.o

networking/ftpd.c: In function 'ftpd_main':

networking/ftpd.c:1183:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'chroot', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/ftpd.c: In function 'popen_ls':

networking/ftpd.c:672:6: warning: ignoring return value of 'dup', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      networking/ifplugd.o

  CC      libbb/ptr_to_globals.o

  CC      libbb/pw_encrypt.o

  CC      networking/interface.o

networking/interface.c: In function 'if_readlist_proc':

networking/interface.c:572:2: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets_unlocked', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/interface.c:573:2: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets_unlocked', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/read.o

  CC      networking/nbd-client.o

  CC      libbb/read_key.o

networking/nbd-client.c: In function 'nbdclient_main':

networking/nbd-client.c:133:10: warning: ignoring return value of 'daemon', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      networking/ntpd.o

  CC      libbb/read_printf.o

networking/ntpd.c: In function 'ntp_init':

networking/ntpd.c:1906:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      libbb/safe_write.o

  CC      networking/tunctl.o

  CC      libbb/setup_environment.o

  CC      networking/wget.o

networking/wget.c: In function 'open_socket':

networking/wget.c:202:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  AR      networking/libiproute/lib.a

  LD      networking/udhcp/built-in.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/arpping.o

  CC      libbb/skip_whitespace.o

networking/udhcp/arpping.c: In function 'arpping':

networking/udhcp/arpping.c:53:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.o

  CC      libbb/unicode.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/domain_codec.o

  CC      libbb/update_passwd.o

libbb/update_passwd.c: In function 'update_passwd':

libbb/update_passwd.c:138:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'fchown', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      networking/udhcp/packet.o

  CC      libbb/warn_ignoring_args.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/signalpipe.o

  CC      libbb/wfopen.o

libbb/wfopen.c: In function 'xfdopen_helper':

libbb/wfopen.c:46:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  LD      printutils/built-in.o

  CC      printutils/lpd.o

  CC      printutils/lpr.o

  CC      libbb/xconnect.o

printutils/lpr.c: In function 'lpqr_main':

printutils/lpr.c:252:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      procps/iostat.o

  CC      libbb/xfuncs.o

  CC      libbb/xfuncs_printf.o

  CC      procps/kill.o

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function 'malloc_or_warn':

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:40:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function 'xmalloc':

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:49:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function 'xrealloc':

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:60:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function 'xstrdup':

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:84:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function 'xasprintf':

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:302:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function 'xsetenv':

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:309:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function 'generate_uuid':

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:592:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'read', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      procps/ps.o

  CC      procps/pstree.o

  CC      procps/pwdx.o

  CC      procps/smemcap.o

shell/ash.c: In function 'sprint_status':

shell/ash.c:3929:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      util-linux/hexdump.o

  CC      util-linux/losetup.o

  CC      util-linux/lspci.o

  CC      util-linux/lsusb.o

  CC      util-linux/mdStart.o

util-linux/mdStart.c:37:1: warning: no previous prototype for 'mdstart_main'

util-linux/mdStart.c: In function 'mdstart_main':

util-linux/mdStart.c:43:3: warning: implicit declaration of function 'bb_show_usage'

util-linux/mdStart.c:48:3: warning: implicit declaration of function 'sscanf'

util-linux/mdStart.c:48:6: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'sscanf'

util-linux/mdStart.c:55:4: warning: implicit declaration of function 'close'

util-linux/mdStart.c:58:4: warning: implicit declaration of function 'printf'

util-linux/mdStart.c:58:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'printf'

  CC      util-linux/mdev.o

util-linux/mdev.c: In function 'make_device':

util-linux/mdev.c:394:13: warning: ignoring return value of 'symlink', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

util-linux/mdev.c:397:11: warning: ignoring return value of 'chown', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

util-linux/mdev.c:401:14: warning: ignoring return value of 'symlink', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      util-linux/mkfs_ext2.o

util-linux/mkfs_ext2.c:51:27: fatal error: linux/ext2_fs.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[1]: *** [util-linux/mkfs_ext2.o] Error 1

make: *** [util-linux] Error 2

--

  CC      shell/shell_common.o

  AR      shell/lib.a

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p1

* Running with options: --menuconfig --kernel-config=/root/config.now all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!
```

It looks like busybox failed to compile, which has happened before, so I just have to look at it more closely.

----------

## Tony0945

Aha!  *Quote:*   

> fatal error: linux/ext2_fs.h: No such file or directory 

   I had this on one system and not on another.

First, make sure that all the versions especially  e2fsprogs in your /etc/genkernel.conf match the versions in the ebuild. If unsure, reemerge genkernel and run etc-update or dispatch.conf.

If all looks well, then do the following (this is reversible):

```
echo "=sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.23.1" >>/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

echo  "=sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.24_p1" >>/etc/portage/package.mask

emerge genkernel

```

MAKE SURE TO USE TWO >>, NOT ONE > otherwise you will wipe out any existing contents. It's safer to use nano to add these lines.  

I read this advice somewhere on this forum and it worked on my Athlon X2 server. It was not needed on my Phenom X3 box. I haven't updated my Phenom X6 box yet.

I don't know why the advice was for package.accept_keywords instead of package.unmask. I hope one of our guru's can explain.

What we are doing is blowing off the latest stable (misnomer?) genkernel and taking a later unstable version.  If it doesn't work for you, you can always remove the lines from the files and emerge genkernel again. Every version of genkernel you emerge will have different busybox, e2fsprogs, fuse, et cetera versions.

----------

## Tony0945

Just tried updating my X6 box yesterday. Neither version of genkernel is working. Will report back when I find something.

----------

## Tony0945

OK, this is what I did on my X6 box and it worked.

I updated genkernel as I posted upstream. Then I took the new /etc/genkernel.conf, blowing the old one away. Then I editted /etc/genkernel.conf so that the relevant line read *Quote:*   

> BUSYBOX_VER="1.20.1"

  That gave me the error that it couldn't find that version of busybox, so I ran

```
emerge -a busybox
```

 That got 1.20.1 onto the system. I don't know why "emerge -auvND world" hadn't picked it up.  Also, it is possible that 

```
emerge --fetchonly busybox
```

 will work because the next things I did was

```
cp /usr/portage/distfiles/busybox-1.20.1.tar.bz2 /var/cache/genkernel

cp /usr/portage/distfiles/busybox-1.20.1.tar.bz2 /var/cache/genkernel/src

env-update && source /etc/profile
```

My remakekernel script then worked. /boot/grub/grub.conf was not updated because I had blown away my old genkernel.conf and updating grub is not the default. I fixed this by adding the following parameter to the genkernel invocation:

```
--bootloader=grub
```

  I reran the script and the kernel and modules built and grub was updated. I rebooted and the new kernel is running fine.

Believe me, using genkernel is normally NOT this difficult.

Let me know if it works for you or what new error messages you have. We'll get it to run.

----------

## miscsubbin

The reason it probably didn't emerge busybox for me was that I just stopped my update after the nvidia error. It probably would have been emerge afterward. I'm running genkernel now, so I'll get back to you in a little bit.

EDIT: Genkernel was perfect, I changed grub to boot from the new kernel and now I've lost X. Slim doesn't start anymore and some other things are probably broken as well (startx doesn't work). Everything is layed out in .xinitrc, so I don't really know what is wrong. I saw some errors fly by at boot, but they were too fast. Is there any way for me to check them?

I'm going to read some log files to check into this further.

EDIT 2: It seems that nvidia didn't have any drivers. The new ones emerged fine, so I'm going to finish my world update and reboot.

EDIT 3: It all worked. Thanks a lot!

----------

